# Does anyone sell to pet stores?



## Bella

I'm just curious if anyone on here sells their mice to a pet store (or more). We have a small, locally run pet store in town that I really like shopping at. Their animals always look well cared for.

And I heard that their mouse breeder retired suddenly, and haven't seen any mice in the store for months. They used to -always- have them.

I'm interested in supplying them with stock, however... I don't know how to go about it. I don't want to sound like an idiot by walking in and asking them if they are looking for a new breeder, and then getting asked questions I don't know how to answer.

I see a lot of pet stores with signs that say their animals are all vet approved... is that something the store does, or is it something that is expected of the breeder?

How much does it actually take to bring mice to the vet, for a health check? I would imagine if I did it in large quantities, I'd get discounts, or even a single base price.

What else should I know? How much do stores like to pay for their stock (in percentage... 50% of what they'll make? More, less?)

Thank you to anyone in advance, that can answer any of this.


----------



## Wight Isle Stud

Hi- I used to sell to the pet shop, they are responsible for vet approval not you. It is not something you get involved in. They will give you probably a pound for young mice, females only. They will ring you up and order 10 mice when youhavent got ten to spare, and wont want any when you have loads to pass on. All you do is walk in and introduce yourself, I used to get a pound credit per mouse, and it actually fed the whole stud because i exchanged credits for food.


----------



## Bella

Thank you for clarifying the vet part.  I wasn't sure if I was going to need to start arranging to take stock in for health certificates or something.

Our store (when they had them in stock) takes 5-6 females AND 5-6 males, but they are housed seperately. And the other store, Pet Smart, takes males only.

I'm also aware that I probably won't actually make any money off of this - at least not steadily. I'm in it more for the fun of it. I would be quite proud to be able to walk in a store and see my mice on display. 

I guess I should get brave and just go in and make my proposal!


----------



## Jack Garcia

I'd rather sell them pre-killed as snake food. At least that way you know with 100% certainty that they're not mistreated or bred from.

As it is, though, I do neither.


----------



## thekylie

I would also be extremely surprised if your Petsmart took them. Petsmarts get their animals from large regional distributors, and most likely wouldn't take any animals for sale that didn't come from these providers.


----------



## Bella

I was not going to even try selling them to Petsmart. I was only using them as an example, because the first person to reply said stores would take only females. 

The store I am interested in is a family run business.


----------



## Loganberry

I'll be back. said:


> Hi- I used to sell to the pet shop, they are responsible for vet approval not you. It is not something you get involved in. They will give you probably a pound for young mice, females only. They will ring you up and order 10 mice when youhavent got ten to spare, and wont want any when you have loads to pass on. All you do is walk in and introduce yourself, I used to get a pound credit per mouse, and it actually fed the whole stud because i exchanged credits for food.


I've sold to pet shops too - these days you get more than a quid for a mouse tho, old bean! haha  I got £4 per mouse i think, up till about 18 months ago, because i made a big deal out of the fact they were from show stock, so were bigger and better than those crappy little ones the size of fleas you normally see in pet shops.

I stopped supplying pet shops because of the reason outlined in your comment, I'llBeBack - never had any when they wanted them! Also, the two shops i used to supply were always miles away - if i got them to take 30 minimum (they distributed the mice through their shops in the south east) i'd only make a tenner after petrol. Pointless!


----------



## JustMouse

Petsmart does not accept animals from anyone other than pre-determined mass breeders who raise their animals in very sterile and medicated conditions 
Petco.... don't give your mice to petco. Just don't.
I occasionally give my extra mice to my local petstore, where I used to work. They are separated in to their own tank and sold in same-sex pairs as pets. 
Generally, I would go with what Jack said. Most pet stores are grossly unprepared and uncaring for the proper care of small animals, especially mice. Though some will be concerned about the wellbeing of your animals and their placement in homes that do not wish to live feed them to their snakes or breed them irresponsibly, most are too concerned with profits to actually do their job.


----------



## bethmccallister

Don't sell males, females make better pets and can live together and don't get returned because they "smell" or "fight". You have to handle the mice constantly to make them pet friendly and then need to be familiar with the store. The only store I've sold mice too was a local store that have feeder mice priced at $2 a piece. The pet-friendly mice get sold for $5.00. I only took $1 store credit for each female mouse. I don't normally do this but my pet store lines tend to be doe heavy litters so every 6 months or so I may have 5 to 6 females that I'm not going to breed and would make excellent pets. The bad points of selling them to someone else to sell is that you have to rely on them to educate the consumer and there is NO quarantine happening. I don't know if I'll ever sell any like this again because of the risk to the animals, especially now that my website is getting traffic and I'm getting more educated and can find better homes for them myself with just a little effort.


----------



## Bella

You have all given me something to think about, that is for sure.

I know that once they are at the store it is out of my hands, but I do know they would not go for feeders. Pet mice are sold for $6.99 there, and feeders for $2


----------



## JustMouse

I think that generally, if you make it very clear what you hope for and expect with your animals, they will at least try to meet up to your expectations! What store is it?


----------



## Bella

It is called Pet Country. They do have a website, but it is very undeveloped.

http://www.petcountryonline.com (I think... am on my phone so difficult to double check).


----------



## FeralWolf

You should sell them yourself! Start your own little business! Think about it, it might be fun!


----------



## Bella

I am trying.  But starting out any business is never easy - it is hard to find places to get the word out. And if people don't know about me, its going to be impossible to sell!


----------



## minibears

put a flyer up at your local supermarket?


----------

